
Crash Course – Educational course videos on YouTube - reachtarunhere
http://thecrashcourse.com
======
dominotw
Youtube is my main jam these days.

Today, I did the following today on youtube

1\. Followed along Yoga lesson (I've done yoga for many yrs but its fun to
follow along a guided path)

2\. Watched graph theory (for an interview )

3\. Watched air crash investigation while eating lunch.

5\. Listened to podcast/music on youtube red when was out running errands
around the town.

6\. Yet to decide what to watch before bed :)

That said, I am not impressed with this course collection. I went to the
history section and clicked on Egyptian history it was 10 min video of some
guy reducing a great civilization to a cartoonish caricature. That's no way to
inspire kids, we need to stop replicating classrooms. Classrooms suck. I would
instead have my kids watch 'Great Egyptians' series on youtube

[https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=great+egyptians](https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=great+egyptians)

~~~
mmanfrin
Are you expecting significant depth from a video series called 'Crash Course'?
The _point_ of the series is to give a broad overview of events, not to be
scholastic courses on specific periods.

~~~
dominotw
sorry, didn't make that connection until it was too late to edit my comment.

------
rayalez
If you like crash course, you probably want to read this list of educational
youtube channels:

[https://medium.com/@bibblio_org/60-youtube-channels-that-
wil...](https://medium.com/@bibblio_org/60-youtube-channels-that-will-make-
you-smarter-44d8315c2548)

(and here's my favorite channels that I would like to add to this list:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10203992](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10203992))

~~~
gravypod
If you like that, check out Cody's Lab:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCu6mSoMNzHQiBIOCkHUa2Aw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCu6mSoMNzHQiBIOCkHUa2Aw)

One of my favorite channels.

------
thecrow1213
I've been going through U.S. History. This series is really great, highly
recommended.

~~~
afarrell
After that, go through

\- The Great War:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLB2vhKMBjSxMK8YelHj6V...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLB2vhKMBjSxMK8YelHj6VS6w3KxuKsMvT)

\- Extra History:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbBHk_zLTmY&list=PLhyKYa0YJ_...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbBHk_zLTmY&list=PLhyKYa0YJ_5Aq7g4bil7bnGi0A8gTsawu)

~~~
nazgob
The Great War is fantastic, learned so much. 10/10.

------
TheLilHipster
Youtube is full of hidden gems, all a matter of taste.

Meta-programming:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/jblow888](https://www.youtube.com/user/jblow888)

Math'n'music edutainment:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/Vihart](https://www.youtube.com/user/Vihart)

Science edutainment:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/Vsauce](https://www.youtube.com/user/Vsauce)

Feats of incredible gaming skill:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCz4GCnY4I0380v7GmXQQSWw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCz4GCnY4I0380v7GmXQQSWw)

Tidbits of hacking ingenuity:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hB6eY73sLV0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hB6eY73sLV0)

Looking for heart in pop culture:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/Nerdwriter1](https://www.youtube.com/user/Nerdwriter1)

You can get lost in the maze of excess information. It's great - i think...

------
ekianjo
> 90% of your cells in your body are bacterial

seriously, they are still propagating that myth based on no serious data?

~~~
danielford
Yes that's wrong, but the paper that corrected this misconception wasn't
published until January of 2016. I think you should give them at least a year
to update before unleashing the disapproving scowl.

~~~
mrob
The new paper estimating roughly equal numbers of bacteria and human cells:

[http://biorxiv.org/content/early/2016/01/06/036103](http://biorxiv.org/content/early/2016/01/06/036103)

------
mei0Iesh
I really like the idea of this kind of thing, but I thought it was going to be
nicely animated presentations. I was disappointed to see it's that Hank guy
talking. He speaks in an annoying version of a newscaster voice, and it's
distracting that they keep showing him instead of focusing only on the
content. He also speaks too fast and jumps over concepts. It's disappointing
that the most popular pop science stuff on YouTube involves this guy. I'd
rather something more like Khan Academy, with better animations. He speaks in
a more normal voice, and goes slow to really cover a concept.

~~~
qwertyuiop924
Being a longtime fan of "that Hank guy," I obviously disagree. But I can see
where you're coming from. The humanities are covered by his brother, who you
may find less annoying.

------
joshschreuder
I really like the Philosophy course. The new one on video games is leaving
something to be desired though.

------
TimJRobinson
I love the US government, economics and world history courses. School would
have been so much more interesting with these videos.

I really like the Patreon funding model for crash course. I watched them
almost every day for a few months then started giving $15 a month because of
how much value I'd gotten out of them. Plus the promised they'd make a physics
course when they hit the next target and now they've delivered.

------
SquareWheel
I've gone through a few courses. The Histories, Philosophy, and particularly
Astronomy are very good.

Maybe I'm not cut out for them but I'm finding the Physics and Chemistry
courses far less approachable. I'm having to go back in the video over and
over to understand a concept. I think they'd be great if I already understood
the concepts and wanted to review, though.

------
yurylifshits
I watched almost half of them.

World History (1 & 2) and Astronomy are my two favorites.

------
afarrell
Can anyone recommend a good youtube series on [software] project management
and team communication?

------
Quanttek
Of course, Crash Course oversimplifies a lot and that is to be expected, but I
would still avoid the philosophy courses. I mean ffs Hank makes a mistake in
the first 12 seconds of this video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TFCMK4i2lo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TFCMK4i2lo)

Or this video [https://youtu.be/YaDvRdLMkHs](https://youtu.be/YaDvRdLMkHs)
which is riddled with mistakes like calling Nietzsche a nihilist or him
embracing nihilism

~~~
JshWright
"Hank" didn't make the mistake. He's just reading a script. Dr. Ruth Tallman
is the writer.

------
parr0t
Been a fan of Crash Course for some time, a good bite-sized video to tune into
when you have a little bit of spare time. World History & Astronomy were my
tops, currently watching the Games series which they have not yet finished.

------
1138
Interesting inclusion of intellectual property as a top level subject.

------
merqurio
As Med student, i really enjoyed watching anatomy & physiology course. It's
accurate and not over simplified. I have recommend it to a ton of people !

------
CaptSpify
I love these. I was introduced to these via sci-show. I love having them on as
background noise when Im doing something mindless: Working out, yardwork, etc

------
arvinsim
I started with their Economics course and I really loved it.

Their ongoing course on Video games...is less stellar than I hoped.

~~~
iamcreasy
Depending on what you are looking for ExtraCreditz might be an excellent
alternative.

[https://www.youtube.com/user/ExtraCreditz](https://www.youtube.com/user/ExtraCreditz)

------
desireco42
I really enjoyed few courses I found on the site. I think my kids would enjoy
it too.

------
geff82
What a nicely curated site!

